# How long does AMR take to call back after an interview?



## Fbarba123 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have two interviews with two different AMR locations near my area. They are about a week apart.

I'm just wondering if it's okay to interview at both? I was also wondering if anyone know generally how long AMR takes to make calls back?

I don't want to skip one offer, when there could be a better one?

Advice? opinions?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 27, 2011)

Normally it takes 3-4 business days for them to call you back after an interview.


----------



## firecoins (Mar 27, 2011)

39 hours 17 minutes and 15 seconds.:huh:


----------



## GirevikMedic (Mar 27, 2011)

I suppose it could differ from area to area, but for me it took them only two days to call. I was interviewed on a Tuesday and got the call on a Thursday. 

My two cents on the issue of this/that location... take the first one that accepts you. You can always transfer later on. If AMR is a company that you want to work for and you're thinking in the long term, starting location should be of little concern. 

I'm in a similar situation. AMR serves the county I live and work in now as well as the next county north (amongst others but these are the only was to really be considered local). I'll be driving 35 miles north now. It'd obviously be more convinient to work locally but truth be told, the county I just got offered is probably better for experience and exposure.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Mar 29, 2011)

So I've just found out that one county sends it's potential applicants to test with the other county for which I am testing, I guess the counties are all connected in my area.

If i'm chosen , then I would be doing my skills and written on the same day for two different counties, at the same location, same time, is this frowned upon, does AMR even allow this?

Should I  withdraw one of my applications and focus on one county?

 i'm thankful that i've made it this far, but I wish I didn't have to stress out about what to choose...


Thoughts???


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2011)

Call the HR rep in your area and ask. i know they have a non-competition agreement that you have to sign but you would be working for AMR and again working for AMR. i personally havent heard of anyone working for AMR in 2 different locations.


----------



## cherpy66 (Apr 2, 2011)

*call back.*

i had my interview on wed and i got a call on friday in riverside ca, and then my second interview was on a tuesday and i got a call on friday offering the job.


----------

